# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Zyxel AG-225H (και τα ενδότερα)

## vmanolis

Βρήκα αυτό το gadget-άκι το οποίο συνδιάζει USB WiFi adaptor στις μπάντες των a,b,g με δυνατότητα να μετατρέψει τον φορητό μας π.χ. υπολογιστή σε Access Point, καθώς και WiFi Finder με απεικόνιση μεταξύ των άλλων του SSID κάθε ΑΡ που εντοπίζει και του τύπου Encryption όταν υπάρχει.  ::  
Μπορώ να πω ότι όποιος δεν έχει κάποιο palmtop αυτή είναι μάλλον ο μόνος τρόπος για να εντοπίζουμε το όποια hotspot ή ΑΡ που υπάρχουν με απεικόνιση των απαιτούμενων πληροφοριών (μπάντα a,b ή g, encryption, ένταση σήματος, SSID).  ::  
Γνώμες ;  ::  

http://digital-lifestyles.info/displ...bution&id=2478

----------


## nkar

Αν επαιρνε εξωτερικη κεραια θα ηταν κουκλί

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν επαιρνε εξωτερικη κεραια θα ηταν κουκλί


Αν μας βολεύει που το πρόβλημα;  ::  
Εδώ εγχειρίζουμε κάρτες PCMCIA της Cisco και βάζουμε βύσματα ή απ' ευθείας pigtail, σε ένα USB θα κολλήσουμε ;  :: 

Άραγε είναι πιστοποιημένο αυτό το USB ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις ήρθε το Zyxel στα χέρια μου από eBay.  ::  
Πολύ ωραίο τελικά και από ότι φαίνεται αρκετά ευαίσθητο για USB adapter.  ::  
Εκτός από αυτόνομο scan έκανα και με τον φορητό μέσω αυτού. Αφού το εγκατέστησα και είδα ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά, απεγκατέστησα τον driver του γιατί δεν μπορούσε να το δει το NetStumbler, αφού συνηθίζει να δουλεύει με τους default των Windows.  ::  
Μετά από μια επανεκκίνηση το NetStumbler το έβλεπε μια χαρά και έκανε και... scan από το μπαλκόνι του 1ου ορόφου όπου μένω. Προφανώς πιάνει τα interface μου αλλά πιάνει και ένα με SSID "linksys". Τα σχόλια περιτά.  ::

----------


## tse0123

πόσο πήγε το μαλλί; Ήταν πολλά τα λεφτά... Μανώλη;...  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> πόσο πήγε το μαλλί; Ήταν πολλά τα λεφτά... Μανώλη;...


~70 euro.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν...  ::  
Επειδή δεν είμαι και τόσο καλό παιδάκι, του έκανα μια... αυτοψία.  ::  
Τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται στις επόμενες φωτό.  ::  
Αποτελείται από δύο τμήματα και την επαναφορτιζόμενη (μέσω USB) μπαταρία, τα οποία κουμπώνουν και επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους με έναν κοννέκτορα τυπωμένου.  ::  
Συμπεράσματα: *Έχει κοννέκτορα για κεραία* που θυμίζει CM9 (μία μόνο;  ::  ) και επίσης έχει στο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα την εσωτερική κεραία (επίσης μία). Το ερώτημα είναι πως και χρησιμοποιεί μια μόνο εσωτερική ή εξωτερική κεραία εφόσον παίζει σε 2,4 αλλά και 5GHz ;  ::  
Να υποθέσω ότι παίρνει μια κεραία με "ενδιάμεση" λειτουργία σε *a* και *b* ή *g*. Κοινώς, καλύπτει έστω και όχι τόσο καλά τα 2,4 και τα 5GHz. Λέτε ;  ::

----------


## nvak

Κατ' αρχήν ας αλλάξει κάποιος mod κατηγορία. Δεν ταιριάζει στις ερωτήσεις.

Φαίνεται εντυπωσιακό λόγω μεγέθους. Αν είναι απο τις USB συσκευές που κατεβάζουν το firm κάθε φορά που συνδέονται, θα μπορούσε με λίγο σκάλισμα να κάνει τα πάντα  ::  
Για δώσε τύπους των ICs που έχει.

Άνετα μπορεί να ενσωματωθεί με το feeder  :: 
Το είδα στο ebay με 35$

----------


## tenebre

Η κεραία που φαίνεται είναι "dual band", έχει δηλ. καλή συμπεριφορά και στις 2 ζώνες συχνοτήτων.

Στην εξωτερική θέση μπορείς να βάλεις οτι κεραία θες.

Κάνε το εξής πείραμα: σύνδεσε ένα καλώδιο στο βύσμα, αλλά χωρίς κεραία, να δεις αν θα πέσουν τα σήματα. Αν εξαφανιστούν, είσαι έτοιμος (για εξωτερική). Αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτε έχασες! Σημαίνει οτι υπάρχει και άλλο μοντέλο με ελαφρώς τροποποιημένο κύκλωμα, και οτι τους συμφέρει να κολλάνε το βύσμα στη γραμμή παραγωγής ανεξάρτητα από το μοντέλο. Συμβαίνει συχνά.

----------


## vmanolis

> Φαίνεται εντυπωσιακό λόγω μεγέθους. Αν είναι απο τις USB συσκευές που *κατεβάζουν το firm κάθε φορά που συνδέονται*, θα μπορούσε με λίγο σκάλισμα να κάνει τα πάντα


Τι εννοείς εδώ;




> Άνετα μπορεί να ενσωματωθεί με το feeder 
> Το είδα *στο ebay με 35$*


Από Ebay το πήρα αλλά όχι και για 35$.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Κάνε το εξής πείραμα: σύνδεσε ένα καλώδιο στο βύσμα, αλλά χωρίς κεραία, να δεις αν θα πέσουν τα σήματα. Αν εξαφανιστούν, είσαι έτοιμος (για εξωτερική). Αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτε έχασες! Σημαίνει οτι υπάρχει και άλλο μοντέλο με ελαφρώς τροποποιημένο κύκλωμα, και οτι τους συμφέρει να κολλάνε το βύσμα στη γραμμή παραγωγής ανεξάρτητα από το μοντέλο. Συμβαίνει συχνά.


Θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.  ::

----------


## nvak

Αν έχει USB controller της cypress θα μπορούσαμε να στήσουμε δικούς μας driver. Αυτοί φορτώνουν το firmware καθε φορά που συνδέονται στο pc.

Είδα αυτό στα 35$

----------


## dti

Τα χτύπησα όλα, μια και είναι καλή περίπτωση. Περισσεύουν 7 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Το κόστος θα κυμανθεί γύρω στα 45 ευρώ.

----------


## nkar

Εγω θέλω ένα Δαμιανε

----------


## tse0123

Δηλαδη μπορει να λειτουργήσει και ως αυτόνομη συσκευή σκαναρίσματος;;!

Αυτό ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν έχει USB controller της cypress θα μπορούσαμε να στήσουμε δικούς μας driver. Αυτοί φορτώνουν το firmware καθε φορά που συνδέονται στο pc.
> 
> Είδα αυτό στα 35$


Σωστός. Απλά όμως ο συγκεκριμένος πωλητής (ή κατάστημα) δεν τα στέλνει εκτός US.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Τα χτύπησα όλα, μια και είναι καλή περίπτωση. Περισσεύουν 7 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Το κόστος θα κυμανθεί γύρω στα 45 ευρώ.


Όταν κάποιος "έχει άκρη" για να του έρχονται από Αμερική με by-pass τρόπο είναι καλά.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Τα χτύπησα όλα, μια και είναι καλή περίπτωση. Περισσεύουν 7 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Το κόστος θα κυμανθεί γύρω στα 45 ευρώ.


Σε τι δυναμική περιοχή παίζει;

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως πεδιόμετρο για τη μέτρηση εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος από την κεραία;

----------


## vmanolis

> Τα χτύπησα όλα, μια και είναι καλή περίπτωση. Περισσεύουν 7 *για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται*. Το κόστος θα κυμανθεί γύρω στα 45 ευρώ.


*@ dti* : Πριν λίγο με παρακάλεσε ο Γιάννης (*Kinglyr*) τηλεφωνικά να ενημερώσω για την επιθυμία του για να του κρατήσεις ένα, αφού είναι... καθ'οδόν και θα το δηλώσει και ο ίδιος μόλις γυρίσει σπίτι.

----------


## vmanolis

> Σε τι δυναμική περιοχή παίζει;
> 
> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως πεδιόμετρο για τη μέτρηση εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος από την κεραία;


Τώρα μάλλον πας μακριά.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

και εγω ενα δαμιανε

----------


## pyrron

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Τα χτύπησα όλα, μια και είναι καλή περίπτωση. Περισσεύουν 7 *για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται*. Το κόστος θα κυμανθεί γύρω στα 45 ευρώ.
> 
> 
> *@ dti* : Πριν λίγο με παρακάλεσε ο Γιάννης (*Kinglyr*) τηλεφωνικά να ενημερώσω για την επιθυμία του για να του κρατήσεις ένα, αφού είναι... καθ'οδόν και θα το δηλώσει και ο ίδιος μόλις γυρίσει σπίτι.


Ok
Από ένα:
dti
nvak
nkar
kinglyr
igna
pyrron
gormir

----------


## vmanolis

Σε προσπάθεια που έκανα για να συνδέσω ένα pigtail τύπου UFL σαν αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται στις κάρτες CM9, είδα ότι το βυσματάκι που υπάρχει δεν έχει αρσενικό pin στο εσωτερικό του (εκείνο που γυαλίζει στην φωτό). Φαίνεται στο βάθος σαν ελασματάκι που *ίσως* όταν κουμπώσεις το κατάλληλο βυσματάκι να απομονώνει την εσωτερική κεραία. Μοιάζει δηλαδή να θέλει κάτι σαν RP-UFL.  ::  
Κάποιος άλλος με περισσότερη εμπειρία στις εγχειρήσεις καρτών, θα έχει κάτι υπ' όψην του.  ::

----------


## dti

Μίλα με τον Αποστόλη (aangelis). Είχε φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο νομίζω παλιότερα για μία Netgear PCMCIA.

----------


## gormir

Ενα και για μενα , Ελπιζω να υπαρχει....

----------


## vmanolis

> Μίλα με τον Αποστόλη (aangelis). Είχε φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο νομίζω παλιότερα για μία Netgear PCMCIA.


Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για βύσμα ας πούμε RP-UFL; (έτσι θα το χαρακτήριζα).
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20446

----------


## dti

Για δες εδώ:
http://www.hirose.co.jp/cataloge_hp/e35801678.pdf

Κι εδώ:
http://www.hirose.co.jp/cataloge_hp/e35801505.pdf

Νομίζεις οτι ταιριάζει κάποιο;

----------


## vmanolis

> Για δες εδώ:
> http://www.hirose.co.jp/cataloge_hp/e35801678.pdf
> 
> Κι εδώ:
> http://www.hirose.co.jp/cataloge_hp/e35801505.pdf
> 
> Νομίζεις οτι ταιριάζει κάποιο;


Σωστός ο Δαμιανός.  ::  
Απ΄ ότι κατάλαβα πρόκειται για βύσμα τύπου MS-156.  ::

----------


## nkar

Και που τα βρίσκουμε αυτά?
Είχα ένα τέτοιο σε ενα USB Stick ths Netgear και χρειάστηκε
να του κάνω εγχειρηση ανοικτης κεραίας!

----------


## aangelis

> Μίλα με τον Αποστόλη (aangelis). Είχε φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο νομίζω παλιότερα για μία Netgear PCMCIA.


Δεν καταφερα να βρω pigtail. Και ο Δαμιανός έψαξε αλλα δεν βρήκε, βρήκε μαλλον ενα αλλα εκανε $30 ή και παραπάνω δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

Στην netgear τελικά έκοψα το μέρος της πλακέτας που έχει την κεραία και κόλλησα ενα pigtail σε sma. Παίζει super.

----------


## vmanolis

> Και που τα βρίσκουμε αυτά?
> Είχα ένα τέτοιο σε ενα USB Stick ths Netgear και χρειάστηκε
> να του κάνω *εγχειρηση ανοικτης κεραίας*!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpan

Παιδιά όταν σας έρθουν τα Zyxel αναβαθμίστε τα με το τελευταίο firmware ftp://ftp.us.zyxel.com/AG-225H/firmware/ το οποίο βελτιώνει πάρα πολύ τη συνολική τους συμπεριφορά.
Επίσης καλό είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος τρόπος για να δουλεύουν όλα τα κανάλια και όχι μόνο τα αμερικάνικα.

----------


## dti

Κάνοντας αρκετή ώρα αναζήτηση στο google βρήκα τον παρακάτω κατάλογο της γιαπωνέζικης εταιρείας murata:

http://www.murata.com/catalog/o30e.pdf

To adapter σε SMA που μας χρειάζεται μάλλον είναι το ΜΜ 126036 
Πάντως με τις πληροφορίες που περιέχονται στον παραπάνω κατάλογο, ίσως κάποιος έμπειρος στις κολλήσεις να μπορέσει να προσαρμόσει κάποιο καλώδιο.

Έστειλα ήδη email σε κάποια εταιρία στην Ιταλία που εμπορεύεται είδη της murata και περιμένω απάντηση μήπως μπορούμε να τα προμηθευτούμε από αυτούς (αν και δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος οτι θα είναι πρόθυμοι να πουλήσουν λιανική).

----------


## nkar

Δαμιανέ πότε υπολογίζεις να τα έχεις τα zyxel?

----------


## dti

10-15 Μαΐου

----------


## dti

Παρελήφθησαν σήμερα. Η διανομή θ' αρχίσει από μεθαύριο Κυριακή.

----------


## nkar

Ωραία νέα Δαμιανέ

Πόσο βγαινουν τελικά?
Pigtails βρήκαμε?

Μόλις μπορέσεις δε μας δίνεις και κανένα Mini review?

----------


## dti

> ...σκανάρει και τα 13 κανάλια στα 2.4 GHz, ενώ στη μπάντα των 5 GHz σκανάρει στη μπάντα από 5150-5350 μόνο.


Τελικά, μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές, όταν συνδέεται σε usb πόρτα:
α) Σκανάρει παντού από 5200-5320 & 5500-5825 (κανάλια 36-165)
β) Καλύτερα είναι να το έχουμε κάθετα τοποθετημένο με το καλώδιο προέκταση usb και όχι παράλληλα με το έδαφος
γ) Σαν ap παίζει σε a/b/g. Σε a όμως παίζει μόνο στη μπάντα που προορίζεται για εσωτερική χρήση (5150-5350)
δ) Συνδέεται κανονικά σαν client σε ap που εκπέμπει τόσο στη "χαμηλή" όσο και στη "ψηλή" μπάντα των 5 GHz

----------


## nkar

Χμμμ
Μαλλον κάποια ρύθμιση θα έχει για να scanαρει και το υπόλοιπο
range.
Σύμφωνα με το http://www.zyxel.com/web/product_family ... 5D7F73D1D4

Frequency Range

* 802.11b/g: 2.4-2.4835GHz
* 802.11a: 5.15-5.25GHz
* 5.25-5.35GHz
* 5.470-5.725Ghz (CE only)
* 5.725-5.825Ghz (FCC only)

----------


## acoul

Linux driver here

----------


## nkar

Δαμιανέ καμμια δοκιμή πιο αναλυτική?

Πως μπορουμε να τα παραλαβουμε?

----------


## dti

Είχα φέρει σήμερα στο Σύλλογο σε όποιον είχε επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου...
Μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε από αύριο το βράδυ και μετά...

----------


## gormir

με τον linux driver τι γινεται ?
το εγκατεστησε κανενας και αν ναι σε τι Linux ,
Εγω σε Slack 9.1 και σε Vector Linux ( το οποιο Slack ειναι και αυτο ) που δοκιμασα δεν τα καταφερα  ::

----------


## acoul

Έκανε μια χαρά compile σε gentoo με 2.6.16 kernel, αλλά το laptop δεν είχε USB 2.0 και έτσι κολλήσαμε εκεί. Δείχνει αρκετά mature και well supported και είναι open source από τη μαμά εταιρία κάτι που είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## nvak

> Έκανε μια χαρά compile σε gentoo με 2.6.16 kernel, αλλά το laptop δεν είχε USB 2.0 και έτσι κολλήσαμε εκεί. Δείχνει αρκετά mature και well supported και είναι open source από τη μαμά εταιρία κάτι που είναι πολύ καλό.


Ρυθμίζει ισχύ Αλέξανδρε ? 
Αν μπορέσει να μπεί και σε Mikrotik θα ήταν τέλεια.

----------


## gormir

Αφου δεν τα καταφερα με Vector και με Slack εγκατεστισα το Fedora 5 αλλα και παλι δεν θελει να κανει Compile  ::  Σε παρακατο reply θα Παραθεσω και τα Εrror msg σε περιπτοση που καποιοσ εχει καμια ιδεα

----------


## gormir

Οριστε και και τα αποτελεσματα του make στο Fedora




```
[[email protected] ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0]# make
make both
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
make clean
make[2]: Entering directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
rm -rf .tmp_versions .*.cmd *.ko *.mod.c *.mod.o *.o src/*.o  src/.*.o.cmd menud
bg apdbg winevl_iface
make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
make ZD1211REV_B=0
make[2]: Entering directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
/lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5smp/build
/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0
-I/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict                                           -prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM                                            -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_                                           CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZDCONF_MENUDBG                                            -DZDCONF_APDBG -DPRODUCTION -DZDCONF_BANDEDGE_ADJUST -DZD1211
src/zd1205.o src/zdreq.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdauthrsp.o src/zdm                                           mrx.o src/zdshared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o src/zdpmfilter.o                                            src/zdpsmon.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdhw.o src/zddebu                                           g.o src/zdtkipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zddebug2.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5smp/build SUBDIRS=/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0                                           _0 modules
make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5smp/build: No such file or directory.  S                                           top.
make: Entering an unknown directorymake: Leaving an unknown directorymake[2]: **                                           * [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
make[1]: *** [both] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0'
make: *** [all] Error 2
[[email protected] ZD1211LnxDrv_2_8_0_0]#
```

----------


## cirrus

> Οριστε και και τα αποτελεσματα του make στο Fedora
> ...
> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-1.2054_FC5smp/build: No such file or ...


Δεν μπορεί να βρει το directory που έχεις κάνει compile τον kernel σου (προφανώς υποθέτω γιατί δεν τον έχεις κάνει compile ::  ). Κάνε compile τον kernel και μετά βεβαιώσου ότι υπάρχει symlink για το build directory του kernel μέσα στο directory που θα περάσεις τα modules.

----------


## gormir

Δικιο ειχες cirrus , ετσι λοιπον εγκατεστησα το Vector Linux που ηταν και η πρώτη μου επιλογή , του έβαλα τον kernel 2.6.16.18 και του εκανα και compile και οι drivers λειτουργησαν μια χαρα  ::  
Αν και απ'οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι συμβατοι με kismet, αν καποιος λοιπον τα καταφερε με το kismet και το Zyxelακι η βοηθεια του θα ηταν πολύτιμη

----------


## kinglyr

Ευχαριστώ Δαμιανέ,

Τελικά είναι τρομερό...
Έπίσης είναι και πολύ ευαίσθητο... Κάνει τέλεια για scan, δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς και το laptop.
Το μόνο που δεν έχει είναι στην οθόνη του να αναγράφει το RSSI σε dBm, βασικά δείχνει την στάθμη του σήματος αλλά σε γραφικό bar graph.
Για τον λόγο αυτό έστειλα μήνυμα στην zyxel και τους ρωτάω αν υπάρχει firmware που να το δείχνει σε αριθμό...
Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει τρόπος να φτιάξεις firmware (με reverse engineering) που να το κάνει (κάτι τέτοιο είχε κάνει και ο acinonyx με το dlink)??? ή τουλάχιστον ένα τρόπο να συνδέσουμε το zyxel σε PDA και να το βλέπουμε από εκεί???
Τέλος πάντων μόλις πάρω απάντηση από zyxel θα ξαναποστάρω...
Αν κάποιος έχει νέα για pigtail ας ποστάρει...

----------


## kinglyr

Ορίστε και η απάντηση από την zyxel.
---------------------------------------------------------
Sir,
As of now, there is no way to show this. I will pass your request up to put it
on the wishlist. 
Thank you,
Scott Latimer
Technical Support Specialist
-----Original Message-----
From: John Lyritis [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, May 31, 2006 8:16 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Support Feedback FROM ZyXEL US Website
Dear Sir,
This is an on-line inquiry from ZyXEL US Web Site.
The user's details are as following:
Name: John Lyritis
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 
Product: AG-225H
Product serial number: S514300511
Country : Other
State: OTHER
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject: RSSI info 
Can Zyxel email them about promotions: yes
Message: Hi,
Is there a firmware for the above device that displays on LCD screen the RSSI
value (in dBm) instead of bar graph?
If not is there any possibility to develop?

----------


## igna

Μια που έκανες την αρχή δεν τους ρωτάς που μπορούμε να βρούμε pigtail σε N Type  ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Τίποτα καινούριο για σύνδεση εξωτερικής κεραίας?

----------


## kinglyr

Oxi

----------


## dti

Κι εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο νέο δυστυχώς...
Πάντως το zyxel είναι εξαιρετικά πρακτικό για scan στο δρόμο. Και με πολύ καλή ευαισθησία. Μέχρι και ap σε a έχω πιάσει...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι είναι τρομερά ευαίσθητο,
Αν μάλιστα είχε στο mode D, που λοκάρει σε ένα σταθμο, να έδειχνε το RSSI με αριθμό και οχι σε bar graph τοτε θα ήταν τέλειο...
Δεν θα χρειάζονταν λαπτοπς, να κεντράρουμε τα πιάτα με feeder στα 2.4 και μετα να αλλάζουμε στα 5 κλπ κλπ.
Τέλος πάντων από οτι μου είπαν από την zyxel το τελευταίο έχει μπει στην wish list του νέου firmware...

----------


## simfun

Σχετικά με το pigtail, οι λύσεις MS-156 που παρουσιάστηκαν είναι ανέφικτες τεχνικά ή απλά το κόστος τους είναι μεγάλο?

----------


## simfun

http://www.reality-computers.co.uk/wg511.htm

Κάτι αντίστοιχο αν και ο τύπος νομίζει ότι πρόκειται για UFL ενώ είναι MS-156 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν κάνουν οι δικοί μας χειρούργοι?  ::

----------


## simfun

Και κάτι ενθαρυντικό! Ακουμπώντας πρόχειρα το καλώδιο μιας μικρής omni (o πυρήνας στο εσωτερικό και το μπλεντάζ στο εξωτερικό της υποδοχής MS-156 χωρίς κόλληση όμως) αμέσως το σήμα ανέβηκε........

----------


## simfun

Αφού δεν ασχολείται κανείς......  ::  είπα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια. Και ......έτοιμο!!!

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, για τράβα καμιά φωτογραφία και από το σημείο σύνδεσης του καλωδίου στον MS-156 κοννέκτορα...

----------


## simfun

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έκανα σταθερή κατασκευή και διστάζω να το ανοίξω μήπως και κάτι κουνηθεί και χαλάσει η ....μαγιά. Εν ολίγοις, έχω κολλήσει το μπλεντάζ στο εξωτερικό του ms156 ενώ τον πυρήνα δεν τον κόλλησα αλλά απλά τον μάζεψα, τον έκανα όσο πιο αιχμηρό γινόταν και τον στρίμωξα μέσα στο εσωτερικό του ms156. Επίσης έβαλα και ενα κομμάτι χαρτί διπλωμένο ανάμεσα στο καπάκι και το καλώδιο ώστε να πιέζει τον πυρήνα του καλωδίου διαρκώς μέσα στο ms156. Πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά, ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει αυτό.....

----------


## aangelis

Σε μια παρόμοια περίπτωση (δυστυχώς την κάρτα την έχει ο αδελφός μου πλεον και ειναι και κλεισμένη με τρόπο που δύσκολα ανοίγει ξανα), εβγαλα τελείως το βυσματάκι απο την πλακέτα και κόλλησα τον κορμό του pigtail στην κεντρική αναμονή της βασης του βύσματος και το μπλενταζ σε ενα απο τα τέσσερα περιμετρικά σημεία που καθόταν το βύσμα.  :: 

Στην συνέχεια με ενα πριονάκι έκοψα τελείως την εσωτερική κεραία που ειχε πανω στην πλακέτα.  ::  

Το αποτελεσμα στην πράξη ειναι ότι παίζει χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## dti

> Πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά, ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει αυτό.....


Τη δοκίμασες σε κάποιο scan σε συνδυασμό με εξωτερική κεραία;

----------


## simfun

Το βραδάκι θα ανέβω για τη δοκιμή. Θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## simfun

Λοιπόν, μετά από δοκιμή με μία Stella 24άρα παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα. Είναι scan στον κόμβο που συνδέομαι. Δείτε το awmn-416. Το πρώτο block είναι scan με το ag225h και το δεύτερο με μία εγχειρισμένη Cisco PCM-352. Τι λέτε?

----------


## dti

Not bad!  :: 
Γύρω στα 3 db είναι η διαφορά...

----------


## nkar

Ρε παιδια εχει καταφερει κανεις να την κανει να δει τα ευρωπαιικα
καναλια στο Α?

Εγω δοκιμαζοντας να απεγκαταστησω τους drivers apo το αμερικανικο
site και να βάλω την ιδια εκδοση απο το αγγλικο (προσπαθώντας να
δει τα καναλια) κατάφερα να κάνω μπαχαλο τους drivers και να παιζει
τώρα ουτε με τους μεν ούτε με τους δε. 
Εχει ενα ρημαδι odyssey driver που δε φεύγει με τίποτε . Ουτε σε safe
mode δε μ΄αφηνει να το σβήσω . Αυτό νομίζω είναι η αιτία που εχουν
#[email protected]#$^ οι drivers. Μάλλον οι drivers είναι προβληματικοί στην απε-
γκατάσταση

Kάποτε είχε και firmware στο site της zyxel αλλά τώρα δεν το βρισκω
πουθενά. Μόνο τους drivers βρίσκω

----------


## kinglyr

Για τον nkar,

Το firmware θα το βρείς στο:
ftp://ftp.us.zyxel.com/AG-225H/firmware/

----------


## simfun

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να δεις τα ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια με την αλλαγή driver αφού γίνεται ανάγνωση του firmware της συσκευής και όλα αυτά τα firmwares είναι αμερικάνικα.

----------


## cirrus

Ωραίο gadget πάντως.
Ένα μικρό προβληματάκι με τον driver. Ενώ φορτώνει κανονικά δεν φτιάχνει κανένα wireless device ούτε δείχνει ο driver να καταλαβαίνει ότι συνδέθηκε κάτι.


```
Jun 22 21:21:23 localhost kernel: [4812590.518000] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
Jun 22 21:22:37 localhost kernel: [4812664.584000] ZD1211 802.11b/g USB WLAN driver v20050315 loaded
Jun 22 21:22:37 localhost kernel: [4812664.584000] (c) Willig, Yang, Zviskov et al.
Jun 22 21:22:37 localhost kernel: [4812664.585000] http://zd1211.sourceforge.net/
Jun 22 21:22:37 localhost kernel: [4812664.585000] usbcore: registered new driver zd1211
```

----------


## gormir

το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ με τους επισήμους drivers με αυτόν εδώ
http://zd1211.ath.cx/download/zd1211-driver-r80.tgz
όλα δούλεψαν μια χαρά , τουλάχιστον σε slackware και vector linux που τους δοκίμασα

----------


## simfun

Το έχει κάνει κανείς να δουλέψει με Mikrotik? Mε Linux τι γίνεται δουλεύει κανονικά? Ποια έκδοση συγκεκριμένα προτείνετε?

----------


## acoul

> Άνετα μπορεί να ενσωματωθεί με το feeder 
> Το είδα στο ebay με 35$


με κάτι τέτοιο ίσως ...

----------


## nvak

H ιδέα του "usb feeder" είναι αρκετά καλή και ευχαρίστως να την υλοποιήσω.
Μένει να διαλέξουμε το κατάλληλο Wi-Fi USB (drivers, ρύθμιση ισχύος, τιμή).
Σήμερα κυκλοφορούν πολλά και φτηνά Wi-Fi USB σε a. 
π.χ. 
TRENDnet TEW-504UB 
D-Link AirPremierAG DWL-AG132 
Zyxel ZyAIR AG-220

----------


## mojiro

ειναι και κατι αλλο που θα μας ενδιεφερε!

το να παιζει μονο σε b/g και να εχει καλη λυψη θα μπορουσε να εξιοποιηθει σε scans

----------

